# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Forum-Mitglied Wassermann benötigt Hilfe

## Helmut.2

Lieber Administrator Holger Juenemann,

Wasserman der z.Z. in London weilt, hat mich gebeten doch hier sein Hilferuf hier anzubringen.

*Zitat von Wassermann:*
*Seit gestern wird mir die Möglichkeit, Beiträge in das Forum zu stellen, verweigert. Ich habe keine Ahnung weshalb und vermute einen technischen Fehler. Eine Anfrage beim Administrator blieb bislang unbeantwortet.*
*Wie kann man dieses Problem lösen?*
*Gruß*
*Wassermann*

Hat man womöglich aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen in London die Internet Leitung gekappt? oder sind es einfach banale MS Hinterhältigkeiten die uns manchmal zur Verzweiflung treiben?

Wassermann konnte mich aber über Forum-Email versenden erreichen?

Danke für Deine, Euer bemühen und liebe Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Wassermann,

wie ich gerade sehe, bist Du auch gerade im Forum, dann bin ich ein bischen mit der Hilfe zu spät gekommen, Du weisst ja, in Bayern gehen die Uhren anderst!

Mit einem lieben Gruss und Danke an Holger
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo!
Danke, Helmut, für die Hilfe. Mittlerweile hat sich Holger Juenemann gemeldet und das Problem bereinigt. Es lag am System, nicht an den Terroristen. Ihm besten Dank!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------

